# My new set-up



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

After a year or so of debating on what new set-up I want I broke down and bought one. Started the day going to the Orvis store in San Destin. Waited around for thirty minutes or so waiting on some customer service. No one wanted to talk to me until I was walking out. Too late then. Stopped by Bass-Pro in Destin and walked out with a TFO Mangrove Rod and a BVK Reel. Been waiting along time on this one so I am pretty excited. Stopped by Henderson Beach to try it out. Actually saw some pompano but the wind and waves prevented me from getting close enough to them to even see if they would be interested.


----------



## AlaskanDan (Feb 26, 2010)

Awesome rod, what wt? I have an older TiCrX in a 6wt that is an awesome caster. Good choice on a TFO. Do they still only offer a 5 year warranty or have they increased to lifetime?


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

It's an 8 weight, they offer a lifetime warranty now.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

You won't be dissappointed with the TFO. Their true to their warranty also, I had the tip break on mine a couple years back, sent it back to them and about 5 days later a brand new one came in the mail no questions asked...


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Please report on how you like the Mangrove rod. I know it is a little slower than the BVK. I am very interested in one also.


----------



## Reelfly (Apr 17, 2010)

Mangrove report?


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Reelfly said:


> Mangrove report?


I have not used it yet, gonna give it a try in the next few days


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Reelfly said:


> Mangrove report?


Fished the rod this morning, pretty nice set-up. Has good a good feel to it, just wish that I would have gotten a 6wt instead. I primarily just throw popping bugs for bream and the 8 is just a little too much. All in all happy with the rod.


----------

